# What else do you keep in with your turtle/s??



## foxysnake (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wondering what other fish etc. people keep in with their turtles? - At the moment, I've found a what I think is a pretty good combination. I've got 4 clown loaches and 2 peacock eels with my macquarie short neck. Oh, and a couple of huge snails - which have recently laid a big cluster of eggs above the water level in the tank. They all seem to be getting on well - been all together for the last 2 weeks and a bit. The turtle seems to enjoy chasing them around but never seems to catch them - so far anyhow!
So, to the point, what do you keep with your turts?!!!

Cheers,
Dee.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 2, 2008)

My mate bought some Mary river turtles, then bought a heap of fish. All was fine for about a month. Now he just has turtles and one very quick catfish who never strays too far from its sunken ship...


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep dragons and various fish with mine, goannas (even of similar size) are a bad idea, as are venomous fish. Most fish are fine with short necks. Basically you can keep heaps of aquatic animals with turtles, you just need to have knowledge of the animals you are dealing with.

You also face up to a years jail for live feeding shrimps or fish so i wouldnt reccomend that, even though if it was legal it would be a practical and benificial way of feeding them.


----------



## waikare (Nov 2, 2008)

well i had a clown loach, pakistan loach, golden barb, redtailed shark, silver shark, and a platy, they all lived together for 8mths then my shortneck thought yum yum on the silver shark and the golden barb that was a month back and all the other fish are stil alive fingers crossed


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

cris said:


> You also face up to a years jail for live feeding shrimps or fish so i wouldnt reccomend that, even though if it was legal it would be a practical and benificial way of feeding them.



uh.. no. 

its legal, and breeders and pet stores sell both yabbies, and fish bred to be fed to turtles and large fish. 

rats/mice/birds/rabbits are different.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

ive heard some nice little tiger barbs etc. do well.. 

you could always go native fish, rainbows etc.


----------



## waikare (Nov 2, 2008)

we dont feed the fish to them kirby they all lived in the same tank


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirby said:


> uh.. no.
> 
> its legal, and breeders and pet stores sell both yabbies, and fish bred to be fed to turtles and large fish.
> 
> rats/mice/birds/rabbits are different.



you idiot, is there anyway i can block you from replying to me?


----------



## flickchick99 (Nov 2, 2008)

are you sure its not legal? i've brought feeder fish from the aquarium before to feed to my turtles. maybe it depends on the state your in


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 2, 2008)

My mate puts feeder fish and guppies i think....Not sure, but i know that he puts feeder fish in the tank!


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 3, 2008)

I've got a whole heap of rosie barbs in with a pair of short necks. They've grown heaps over the past year or more and very few have disappeared. 

Our singly housed female has a dozen cardinal tetras and a dozen black neons with her. She is completely disinterested in them but loves snails. 

I have a heap of guppies to add to both tanks so will see how they go.

Feeder crays don't last long in either of the tanks.

I personally wouldn't co-house catfish, loaches etc as if they are eaten, the spines can cause a lot of mischief to your turtles.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 3, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> I've got a whole heap of rosie barbs in with a pair of short necks. They've grown heaps over the past year or more and very few have disappeared.
> 
> Our singly housed female has a dozen cardinal tetras and a dozen black neons with her. She is completely disinterested in them but loves snails.
> 
> ...


 
I have a feeling the guppies will dissapear quite quicky, being smaller sized and pretty slow / docile swimmers. :lol:


----------



## jodocast (Nov 3, 2008)

*strange bed fellows*

This is my friend Jans turtle and his best mate.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 3, 2008)

jodocast said:


> This is my friend Jans turtle and his best mate.



What happens when the croc gets bigger :shock:?


----------



## Mr feegle (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a pair of pearl gourami in with my long neck that do really well, but the fry never seem to last long, I wonder why???


----------



## PhilK (Nov 3, 2008)

cris said:


> I keep dragons and various fish with mine, goannas (even of similar size) are a bad idea, as are venomous fish. Most fish are fine with short necks. Basically you can keep heaps of aquatic animals with turtles, you just need to have knowledge of the animals you are dealing with.
> 
> You also face up to a years jail for live feeding shrimps or fish so i wouldnt reccomend that, even though if it was legal it would be a practical and benificial way of feeding them.


Shrimp are invertebrates, so the live feeding laws definitely don't apply to them. If they did, then we wouldn't be allowed to feed live crickets to dragons either.

I dunno about fish, because they are vertebrates.. but every pet shop sells fish labeled "feeder fish" so it can't be too illegal..


----------



## Ristof (Nov 5, 2008)

I have large goldfish in with mine
They occasionally hold onto the fishes tail sand go for a ride but that is it
They are way to big and fast for them to eat


----------



## callith (Nov 5, 2008)

In my ond i have gold fish, purple spotted gudgeon and an eel tail catfish in there with my turtles, oh and the odd feeder fish


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 5, 2008)

cris said:


> you idiot, is there anyway i can block you from replying to me?



might not be legal in brissise but in vic the dse recomend it dont know about nsw but ive never heard of it being illeagal to feed a fish to anything unless its a koi and thats only because we arent allowed to have em here so its illeagal to have them not feed em to stuff. and if its illeagal to feed live fish in brissie how do you keep lion fish or moray eels they only eat live fish especially ribbon eels and how do you feed tree snakes if they wont take rats or mice.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 5, 2008)

Rocks


----------



## funcouple (Nov 5, 2008)

Kirby said:


> uh.. no.
> 
> its legal, and breeders and pet stores sell both yabbies, and fish bred to be fed to turtles and large fish.
> 
> rats/mice/birds/rabbits are different.


 just because thie alive when you buy them dosent mean that their fed alive. maybe they have been co2 gased before feeding


----------



## largeheaded1 (Nov 5, 2008)

cris said:


> I keep dragons and various fish with mine, goannas (even of similar size) are a bad idea, as are venomous fish. Most fish are fine with short necks. Basically you can keep heaps of aquatic animals with turtles, you just need to have knowledge of the animals you are dealing with.
> 
> You also face up to a years jail for live feeding shrimps or fish so i wouldnt reccomend that, even though if it was legal it would be a practical and benificial way of feeding them.


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you're joking right?

its awesome to feed them live fish, they love it and its good for them

they are called feeder fish

d**khead


----------



## largeheaded1 (Nov 5, 2008)

if anyone can find legislation to say its illegal i will eat my words (as long as they are dead)


----------



## Colletts (Nov 5, 2008)

largeheaded1 said:


> if anyone can find legislation to say its illegal i will eat my words (as long as they are dead)


 
Ha! Good one, you've made my day!

Not taking sides, i have also been told that it is illegal to feed a live vertebrate to another animal. But then it is weird that pet shops happily sell you 'feeder fish' for your turtles, snakes and oscars. But still, they don't have in large red writting on the tank "must be fed to your pet alive". They probably suggest to feed them dead coz that's the law but they don't really enforce it. I remember a while ago they were called 'bait fish'. Anyone know why? Fishermen?

Ah! I just remembered! In the Qld Code of Practice for reptile husbandry is states that live fish can be placed into GTS water bowls if they will not take dead food. So what the?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 5, 2008)

Colletts said:


> Ha! Good one, you've made my day!
> 
> Not taking sides, i have also been told that it is illegal to feed a live vertebrate to another animal. But then it is weird that pet shops happily sell you 'feeder fish' for your turtles, snakes and oscars. But still, they don't have in large red writting on the tank "must be fed to your pet alive". They probably suggest to feed them dead coz that's the law but they don't really enforce it. I remember a while ago they were called 'bait fish'. Anyone know why? Fishermen?
> 
> Ah! I just remembered! In the Qld Code of Practice for reptile husbandry is states that live fish can be placed into GTS water bowls if they will not take dead food. So what the?


 
Not getting into the argument here as I have no idea in regards to fish, but petshops also sell live feeder rodents to people when they damn well know they are gunna be fed live anyway.. I know THAT is illegal yet it is still done.

You are allowed to feed live only if the well being of the animal is in danger and won't accept prekilled food.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 5, 2008)

i had a goldfish with my murray short neck and he ate it and than had a koi fish with him, and it ate him aswell


----------



## largeheaded1 (Nov 5, 2008)

i have a whole range of natives and americans in with my turtles due to two of tanks cracking...there are 4 turtles and about 15 fish, haven lost one yet, jus gotta keep the turtles full 

i throw in some ALIVE feeder goldies and gudgeons every fortnight to keep them all happy, they will polish off 12 in a day


----------

